# What are these spots from? soremouth? bees?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are some pics of my doeling Maggie. She started 3 weeks ago with several areas of what appeared to be cuts at the bottom of her buttocks, just where the leg starts. We had hauled her in the trailer with a horned goat and thought she cut her with her horns. However, upon inspection from the vet ( we were at the fair), she said they were not from horns, but just cuts.

When we came home, I blu-koted them and Iodined them. They seemed to heal up, then the scab would fall off and they would ooze. Some of the worst areas healed, but the hair is gone.

Then, this past Saturday, I noticed several more lesions all over her body. More large ones on her butt/ leg, and several small hairless areas on her head. A large scabby/ bloody area on her face.

Then, Sunday, she started having bumps on her nose and one eye.

Is this soremouth, ringworm, bee/ bug bites...what?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Her eye


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Her nose


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

the smaller spots


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you have a vet do a skin scraping? It just seems odd that it would come back.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could it be staph? Didn't Dayna have a goat with little bumps like that on her teats and it was said to be staph?
Just shooting in the dark here.....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you have a vet do a skin scraping? It just seems odd that it would come back.


 Actually, it has never gone away. Some spots healed up, but have no hair. I think she is chewing the hair off on her back legs. This morning there is another large spot on her other leg like the first picture.

I am calling the vet today to see when she can come.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She will be here tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope its nothing serious. Will be watching to find out what it is.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, so the vet doesn't know either. She biopsied a spot and took scrapings. It will take a few days for results. I will post when we get them. 
Thanks guys. Pray they are good results...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully it will be something easy to treat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks fungal to me...but the ones around the nose look different than sores on the body


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope it's nothing major! Let us know when you find out....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, so the vet says it will take two weeks to find out.
Today the area around the left eye is white and goopy and more bumpy. There is a bump now on the corner of the right eye. She has several new lesions on the back of her neck near her shoulders, lower rump, teat area, and belly. I squeezed three on the back of her neck and a yellow thick pus like substance came out. Now, I don't think it is cl. Mostly because the sores start as a crusty hairless area for about a day, then a red swollen area with a center, then bloody scabs. It takes about 3 days to go from nothing to that large red lesion. It started on her butt. I had a local boer breeder over and she said maybe some kind of fly bite or mite? She had never seen it either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope the answer is an easy fix!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is ringworm a possibility?


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What about allergies? Spider or ant bites? Reaction to something she ate.

Try Tea Tree Oil Cream on one or two. NOT ANYWHERE NEAR HER EYES!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know what is going on with the eye area.... Now the nose area though... one of our goats came down with those exact same type spots on the nose and I tho't that it was weird. If it was in the wetter time of year, I would think... fungus or staph but the Doe had these in the dry hot summer time. We are having a terrible time with aggressive ants this year. Ants and nests are all over and these leave stinging welts much like a milder version of a fire ant. I am wondering now if the nose spots are from ants. That is just a big guess with some logic to how I arrived at that. I noticed them on another goat recently this summer as well. The spot on the leg does look like a bee or bite.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I actually saw one of the goats dip her nose into an ant nest.. and then was frantically trying to rib them off. Yes.. she had those spots. I am not sure tho if they were caused by ants or not but it does make me wonder. These ants bite and sting! But after looking again at your picture ... it still could be a mild form of sore mouth or fungus.


----------



## acjgoats (Aug 17, 2013)

Resembles the first stages of sore mouth.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some form of mite?? With the hair loss around her eye and nose that's what I would guess. Maybe the swelling and pus are a secondary infection from the mites? Just a guess hope you find out what is causing this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you have stinging nettles?? I had a doe with those bumps but passed away before I could really find out what was going on NOTHING to do with the bumps FYI. But was wondering about the nettles.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We do have ants. Some red ants, some carpenter. Will have to look into that.
My cousin, who is a vet assistant looked at pics for me today at a family reunion. She thinks it is staph turned into MRSA. I believe I will start antibiotics tomorrow. I am afraid to wait for the results since the other eye is starting now. I have eye drops to prevent a pink eye from resulting. I will give her those too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya.. I would get some antibiotic ointment or drops started in that eye. and rub it around the edges too.. hard to know what that is around the eye area..

What is MRSA?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree better then sitting and watching it get worse and if it doesn't work your only out a bit of meds


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, the histology report came back and she has allergic dermatitis. Apparently she is allergic to fly bites. We are going to give her steroids for 6 days and treat her with Cylence every 10 days until freeze/ frost take the flys away. Then, next year we will have to watch to see if she reacts again.

Her nose has cleared up, her left eye has bumps all over the upper and lower lids, and she is peppered with raised crusty spots that are very itchy to her.

Thanks for all your help. I will let you know how she is in a few days.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooo that is good to know. This information has helped all of us. Thank you for sharing and with photos too.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You are welcome. I will try to upload more pics tonight of her eye.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is her eye last night. In the mornings it is goopy.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We once had a horse that the flies were chewing her eyes up but would freak over a mask. What I did and worked was get some cut heal and put all around the eye not close enough to get in the eye but around. That stuff smells to high heaven and worked like a charm. I'm sure there are other anti fly stuff you could use but this is a thick liquid so I didn't have to go out every day......poor babies eyes


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, I need your help again. The steroid cleared up her body spots- well they are dried up, but hairless.
The ones on her inner thighs and udder are still scabby. No new spots have come up.
BUT, her eye is worse and spreading to the edge of her ear. The vet is recommending that she be put down. She is in misery. Shaking her head, and won't let me touch her head or neck. She is normally a very friendly and loving goat who likes to be doted on.

I would like to give her benedryl and put something on the eye, but everything I have says to keep away from the eye...
Any suggestions?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

They do make steroid drops for eyes, as well as soothing drops. I would try your Benadryl prior to put-down. Start on banamine.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have any banamine. I do have drops for the eyes, but they are antibiotic drops.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if she is becoming photo sensitive? Allergies and steroids can do that. Might need to keep her out of the sun until she is well healed.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is in the barn. There are three sides, the fourth one being a tube gate... Morning sun only. She has been penned up for 4 weeks now...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

If she's been inside constant for 3 weeks and only gotten worse try putting her back outside again and what that does for you?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is her eye tonight.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Did the vet consider mange or mites? Is this only around the one eye? Look up sarcoptic mange online and compare. May need to discuss with your vet. Hopefully you can get it figured out. Good luck!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Brink4 said:


> Did the vet consider mange or mites? Is this only around the one eye? Look up sarcoptic mange online and compare. May need to discuss with your vet. Hopefully you can get it figured out. Good luck!


I'm glad you thought that too...it does look like mites around the eye there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I treated for mites at the beginning as well. She biopsied the spots on her body- which came back as allergic dermatitis.
The stuff on her eye is different than the stuff on her body though.

Yes, only one eye, and just the very edge of the ear next to that eye. It is even on the inside of the lower eye lid...
This morning her eye is not swollen any more, and she didn't seem to be in as much pain or discomfort. I gave her steroid/ antibiotic eye drops, prednisone injection, and put campho phenique on her ear and outer most edge of the eye stuff.

For mange mites, ( which she had on the backs of her pasterns in July), I treated with Cylence directly on the crusty areas. That cleared up. She is also getting Cylence every 10 days now on her back to keep bugs away until the body spots go away and it freezes outside in case it is an allergy to fly bites.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She has been penned up with her sister for the 4 weeks since this started and she doesn't have anything. So I don't think it is contagious. I haven't gotten anything on myself either and I stopped wearing gloves to treat her two weeks ago when the biopsy came back dermatitis...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a goat with allergy dermatitis and I sometimes have to use a fungicide to make the really bad crusty spots go away. I keep treating for mange by dusting regularly (ivomec never worked) because it is opportunistic...most goats have some mites, but they get out of control when one goat can't fight them off...which dermatitis prevents. When I feel the little bumps under their fur I dust and those go away fast. When it's the face crusties that come up, I use the fungus stuff. You can clean their face with some mineral oil on cotton too. I alternate dusting with a topical funcicide or fungicidal shampoo (look at horse stuff in TSC), added ZinPro and Kelp to their diet and it has kept the crustys down and the fur shiny. Mine get it around the eyes too...but not quite that bad. A soothing cream seems to help when the do. I keep vetricin on hand for when the eye itself has discharge...but these are my pet goats. It's works and $. For mine I think it is partly a hay allergy...it worstens when they come out with hay bits on their face and in their neck fur. Vet agrees...imagine that, a goat with hay allergies. Same situation, full sister is fine.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, update. Today her eye is looking some better. The scabs are falling off and the skin underneath looks healthy. Hopefully the rest of the body scabs will come off and heal up and not come back. I will try to get pictures in the morning when there is light.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

How is your goat? Did everything heal up?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

oh, I am so distraught over her. Her eye got better, lost the hair and the goopiness, and just has a bald bumpy patch over her eye. 

However, her body has gotten terribly worse. She literally has hundreds of small scabby bumps all over her. Her entire udder and groin is a bloody mess and her neck where her collar was when this started is ringed in scabs. You can see them standing her hair up all over her like hives. I feel so bad for her. 
I have used everything in my arsenal. I am ordering sulfer-lime dip for her from Jeffers and a new spray that is supposed to heal skin problems. 

I am hoping with the weather turning cold, if it is a bug bite allergy, she will get better soon. If not, she will be dinner for some friends of mine. :'(


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe somewhat like that. Try taking DE and dusting her really well. I did it and it helps. I do it every few days. It helps keep the fly's away as well as helps the spots heal. 

I hope she gets better. I can not imagine a vet telling you to put her down for this.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the vet was worried because she seems so aggitated. She tries to scratch her back with her ears, and just is like she is really nervous, twitchy. 

I have been dusting with DE, have applied Cylence, and most recently Gardstar permethrin 40%. I have used triple antibiotic ointments, medicated oatmeal shampoo, and campho-phenique (which worked on area near eye, but not on udder), steroid/ antibiotic drops in her eye, two rounds of steroid injections totalling 14 days, put her in a new pen, changed to a different bedding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried NuStock to put on her skin to soothe it? What about giving her wheat germ oil? I would also recommend giving her Replamin Plus once a week.

Are you actually dealing with mites? Do a search on "witches brew". It is a skin mix used on alpacas but may help you. You need to get the Gentamicin from the vet.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I will try those, thanks Karen


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Karen,
What is DMSO?
*Witches Brew Recipe*​Ingredients:​
2/3 pint mineral oil 
1/5 pint DMSO 
8 ml Ivermectin 
5 cc Gentamycin (50 mg per ml)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I used the witches brew on the legs My new doe came with. Cleared up the swollen, bloody, oozy mess on her pasterns in about 2-3 weeks. Applied once every 2 days.

DMSO is dimethyl sulfoxide. It's an extraction solvent.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just a thought.....you may consider the possibility that she has fungus, rather than mites. A form of ringworm that can include a secondary staff infection of the skin. Common is show lambs, highly contagious to all species...including people. 

There will be raised bumps where the ringworm is that will scab eventually, and the rest of the body will rash and get dry/flaky and red and irritated where the staff is. Very itchy as well.

As bad as she sounds, I would have the vet IV her with sodium iodide. Wash with antibacterial soap 2x day and apply anti fungal cream or spray with myconozal. Scabby areas need antibiotic ointment.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Unfortunately my vet wants her put down. Or sent to Ohio State University for diagnosis. I am grasping at straws with her. I will try to get her to hold still for pics tonight so you all can see what she looks like now.
Her neck is infected and hard, has huge amounts of pus coming out of it. I have cleaned it and drained the pus. I am now giving Pen G, on second day of 5. Pus is somewhat better.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder if her immune system has shut down...kind of like a leukemia type issue??


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I believe the humane thing is going to be to put her down. Her eye area is gooping up again and her udder/ groin area smells like infection. Even with all the topical stuff and PenG, she is still infected and worsening. She cries a lot now too. I am trying to find someone to do it as I and my husband can not. She was our first kidding. I will still have her sister, thankfully, but her brother was sold at the fair for meat...

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It does sound like you made the right decision. You did everything you could for her.


----------

